# Mountainbiken Abendrunde Touren Treffen Hameln



## Hameln2bike (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, dieser Thread erwuchs aus der Abendrunde Hameln.

Ich hoffe mit dieser Überschrift Googel relevanter zu sein.

Für die neuen Mitleser, wir sind eine lockere Gruppe aus 3-8 Bikern die sich regelmäßig

Dienstag und Samstag zum Biken in Hameln trifft.

Dienstag Abend
Samstag Vormittag


----------



## zweiradschulze (18. Oktober 2019)

Moin! Gibts die Gruppe noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maju45 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, auch mich interessiert die Frage, ob es die Gruppe noch gibt.


----------



## zweiradschulze (18. Oktober 2019)

maju45 schrieb:


> Hallo, auch mich interessiert die Frage, ob es die Gruppe noch gibt.


Wo kommst du her? Einfach mal auf den kurzen Dienstweg gefragt ??


----------



## maju45 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich komme aus Hameln und fahre gelegentlich MTB, wenn es die Arbeit zulässt


----------



## Hameln2bike (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo die Gruppe gibt es noch, entschuldigt bitte, dass ich hier so lange nicht reingeschaut habe.
Wir wollen morgen Samstag um 10.oo Uhr los. 
Dauer ca. 90-120 min
Zum Nummern austausch bitte PN an mich.


----------



## maju45 (19. Oktober 2019)

maju45 schrieb:


> Hallo, auch mich interessiert die Frage, ob es die Gruppe noch gibt.


----------



## maju45 (19. Oktober 2019)

Cool! Heute hätte ich nicht gekonnt, aber mal möchte ich schon. Was ist PN?


----------



## Hameln2bike (19. Oktober 2019)

Persönliche Nachricht


----------



## maju45 (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo..., 
melde dich mal, wer ihr seid, wo ihr euch trefft und auf welchem Level ihr fahrt. 
Meine Nummer lautet 015777302352.


----------



## zweiradschulze (20. Oktober 2019)

Wie ist eure Kondition so? Weil ich bin blutiger Anfänger ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hameln2bike (21. Oktober 2019)

Moin, ich habe diese Woche frei, gerne können wir auch tagsüber los.
Ansonsten wollen wir  morgen um 18.00 los. Dauer ca. 75 min 
Treffen bei mir


----------



## zweiradschulze (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin noch nicht in Form  Sch**** Bronchitis!
Aber sonst gerne!!! Ab nächster Woche denke ich bin wieder Fit!

Wie lange fahren die anderen schon? Brauche ich besondere Kenntnisse? Hab mit dem Techniktraining noch nicht begonnen


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. Oktober 2019)

Maju, ich hatte Dich angeschrieben, ist das angekommen?


----------



## Hameln2bike (21. Oktober 2019)

Kenntnisse?
wir gehen nur radeln... im Weserbergland

Schutzblech wäre vielelicht nicht schlecht


----------



## zweiradschulze (21. Oktober 2019)

Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Maju, ich hatte Dich angeschrieben, ist das angekommen?


nee, aber ich hab Ihn/Sie jetzt per PN kontaktiert 



Hameln2bike schrieb:


> Kenntnisse?
> wir gehen nur radeln... im Weserbergland
> 
> Schutzblech wäre vielelicht nicht schlecht


Viiiiieeeeeele haben ja ein Level auf dem Sie fahren etc. ... Ich möchte mich euch einfach anschliessen  

Schutzbleche habe ich erst nachgerüstet  dann seh ich nicht immer aus wie ein Streifenhörnchen xD


----------



## Hameln2bike (22. Oktober 2019)

@MaJu hast Du meine Whatsapp erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

